# Does your sona cook? And if so, what foods do they like to make?



## potato-kun (Jun 19, 2019)

i'm just curious, does your sona cook or do they prefer to eat out? or maybe even microwave frozen stuff lol


----------



## Simo (Jun 19, 2019)

Oh, yep, my fursona loves to cook! When he's had a fox over to his cozy Mischief Den, he always makes 'em really nice meals, kinda based on what they might eat in the wild, and kind of a bit gourmet. Once, he made pheasant with a blackberry/sage-reduction, another time, coconut curry marinated chicken, pizza and omelettes with crispy beetles, shallots and mushrooms; deep-fried mice in a spicy Thai dipping sauce. He loves to show off his cooking skills, even if the foxes might have bad table manners, and even let out loud burps at the table! Another one even let out a loud fart, on purpose! Those foxes. 

Simo also grows the finest watermelons, so he always has plenty of watermelon cider, both regular, and hard. 

He makes the fox do the dishes, of course.


----------



## Guifrog (Jun 19, 2019)

His food's literally flying all over his surroundings, so he doesn't need to!

He can cook some rice and beans at times though, just for fun and variety~


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Jun 19, 2019)

He cooks his own food~ which tends ro be easy since he's basically a walking flame :3


----------



## Asher Grey (Jun 19, 2019)

My sona is a chef, that's one of his only main traits. He'll cook anything but loves making new dishes, anything he's never tried before


----------



## Arnak (Jun 20, 2019)

No, he's got servants for that. Servants he pays well and actually cares about


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jun 20, 2019)

sure i can cook.

if you want the rest of the house flambe'd as well.


----------



## Simo (Jun 20, 2019)

Simo is also waging a war with Col. Sanders, based on an old grudge, while being concerned about obesity among foxes.

Thus, the Skunk has started a new chain:  Maryland Marinated™ Chicken, a healthy alternative to Kentucky Fried Chicken, in an effort to be a thorn in the Col.'s side, especially in this health conscious age.

After all, a fox can't even steal chickens, if his butt's too big to fit through the door of the coop.


----------



## AcerbicSeth (Jun 20, 2019)

AcerbicSeth said:


> For lunch today I dipped some pickles into Taco Bell sauce, and ate some canned tuna.


Quite obviously, and I don't think the world has seen cuisine of such a remarkable caliber.

For a serious answer, he can cook, though laziness often gets the better of him, making him opt for a microwave meal or something instead.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 20, 2019)

Simo said:


> Simo is also waging a war with Col. Sanders, based on an old grudge, while being concerned about obesity among foxes.
> 
> Thus, the Skunk has started a new chain:  Maryland Marinated™ Chicken, a healthy alternative to Kentucky Fried Chicken, in an effort to be a thorn in the Col.'s side, especially in this health conscious age.
> 
> After all, a fox can't even steal chickens, if his butt's too big to fit through the door of the coop.


First of the south has no competition in fried chicken. 
Second off... James can cook MRE and maybe some wild animals. Really only cook in an emergency.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jun 20, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Really only cook in an emergency.



the emergency begins when i START cooking


----------



## SoniatheSquishy (Jun 20, 2019)

Outside of obvious stuff like pasta and sandwiches?
Not much, but she can make onigiri because she's a dork. She can also make ice cream, it's just part of her theming, she has to.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jun 20, 2019)

Marius prefers to eat out ever since he burned a salad.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 20, 2019)

Oh sure, Firuthi can follow a recipe just fine, though he's more than a little paranoid around a gas stove.

Thing is... he really prefers his food simple.  Any food that requires using more than one pan (two if it's a pasta dish) or calls for long prep (like letting something marinate overnight) doesn't appeal to him.


----------



## Trndsttr (Jun 20, 2019)

Bastet enjoys cooking Korean food for her friends, since she likes it and can make it pretty easily and most of her friends haven’t had any Korean food other than from her. She also likes making all different sorts of foods, but usually only makes cookies and cakes and stuff like that, even when she could make other things.


----------



## Xitheon (Jun 20, 2019)

My snake 'sona eats defrosted humanely killed frozen rodents. He pretends to be a badass rattlesnake killer (California king snakes like him are known to eat rattlesnakes) but he's a weedy little sissy.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jun 21, 2019)

Xitheon said:


> My snake 'sona eats defrosted humanely killed frozen rodents. He pretends to be a badass rattlesnake killer (California king snakes like him are known to eat rattlesnakes) but he's a weedy little sissy.



never thought of making my character eat what the species eats.
to me they're an extension of myself so i just say they ate whatever i just ate recently.


----------



## BeeboWasHere (Jun 22, 2019)

Cake. Or Pie. He only knows how to cook cake and pie. He also loves putting coconut shavings on them.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jun 22, 2019)

bowl of cereal.

it's literally the only thing i can make without involving way too much fire.


----------



## Skychickens (Jun 23, 2019)

My sona wants to avoid the majority of living people so they do cook. They grow a lot of their own food and hunt since they live in a cabin in the woods near a little stream. Their wife tends to cook more though being a waitress and sometimes brings home food.


----------



## Rexcaliburr (Jun 23, 2019)

One of my sonas is a master chef. The other.... could set cereal on fire somehow.


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Jun 23, 2019)

Naturally.

The mark of a good rabbit is gardening, however a quality rabbit cooks what she grows.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jun 23, 2019)

Rexcaliburr said:


> One of my sonas is a master chef. The other.... could set cereal on fire somehow.



this is basically me and my landlord


----------



## Catdog (Jun 23, 2019)

My sona cooks a lot! But it's all very homey southern cooking. Stuff like casseroles, pasta, chilli, whatever could feed a huge group even if they're home alone. They just really like feeding people because in Pavo's upbringing, food = love.


----------



## Keo the Catbee (Jun 23, 2019)

Yes!
Honey butter, Honey, Nectar, Pollen punch, Alchoholic nectar (Kiaara and Keo knows how to make it but we don't), Honey biscuits,  honey tea, honey bread, and etc etc


----------



## Godzilla (Jun 25, 2019)

Postmates in one hand, spaghetti in the other


----------



## _Ivory_ (Jun 25, 2019)

He can cook but only very basic stuff. Nothing really fancy. He still has to learn


----------



## loveincarnate (Jun 25, 2019)

mae is amazing at cooking but shes more proficient at baking! ophelia orders food more though since shes borderline useless and doesnt like to leave the house.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jun 25, 2019)

i could burn a milkshake.

my speciality is flambe'd residence.


----------



## DRGN Juno (Jun 26, 2019)

Pad Thai or butter chicken when he feels like cooking. Corn dogs and other frozen trash for the other 99% of the time.


----------



## Stella.Ella (Jun 29, 2019)

She LOVES sweets! Anything to do with baking is right up her alley! Favorite flavor is strawberry ^.^


----------



## Keefur (Jun 29, 2019)

No.  Cutter Cat has an aversion to fire.  Now he will eat cooked food, however.


----------



## Rap Daniel (Jun 29, 2019)

Rap likes to cook without magic,(which is odd for a wizard, but then again, it's already odd that he's a dinosaur wizard.) but so far he only knows how to make frozen pizza and different kinds of sandwiches.


----------



## Tazmo (Jun 29, 2019)

Huh?

*Eats pizza from a dumpster*


----------



## Ash_FreeSoul (Jul 1, 2019)

I can make one mean boul of cereal


----------



## jffry890 (Jul 1, 2019)

Sam A Wamm said:


> the emergency begins when i START cooking



Fuck, that got me


----------



## jffry890 (Jul 1, 2019)

DRGN Juno said:


> Pad Thai or butter chicken when he feels like cooking. Corn dogs and other frozen trash for the other 99% of the time.



I don't know what butter chicken is, but I cooked some chicken thighs in butter with lemon pepper in a covered pan with rice and veggies for dinner and it was pretty good.  Especially with that butter sauce poured all over it at the end.


----------



## DRGN Juno (Jul 1, 2019)

jffry890 said:


> I don't know what butter chicken is, but I cooked some chicken thighs in butter with lemon pepper in a covered pan with rice and veggies for dinner and it was pretty good.  Especially with that butter sauce poured all over it at the end.



It's an Indian dish using tomato, cream, butter, and spices in a curry served over rice. Here's one such example.


----------



## Sheidfelin (Jul 3, 2019)

Teeeeaaaaa!!!


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Jul 3, 2019)

Like myself, Ra'ara experiments with a lot of cooking, particularly mixing of sauces and spices. That's how he and I share the title of Culinary Apothecary!


----------



## enotaca (Jul 4, 2019)

Lian can cook most things but trust me, they all turn out spicy. Even desserts.


----------



## RyejekG (Jul 4, 2019)

Cooks and goes out. Usually loves cooking exotic meals anything with more than one spice. (like me)


----------



## Dreammaker33 (Jul 22, 2019)

Melisa likes to cook with some of the dairy products she has made. Melisa can make beautiful chesscake's and cheese scones.


----------



## cyborgdeer (Jul 22, 2019)

Bunny the moth is an okay chef but excels at making desserts.


----------



## Niru the Husky (Jul 23, 2019)

Chicken ^._.^ nuggets


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Jul 23, 2019)

Yeah my sona cooks. He has to work out daily so yeah. Better to make a home made meal than eating out.


----------



## Deathless (Jul 23, 2019)

Deathless loves to bake but really sucks at it. She also can make a mean chicken cutlet


----------



## Z-ro (Jul 27, 2019)

my characters are failures on that expect..but, there is one that is a great cooker cause she had to survive 
and gave them food, it's not like they needed since they were both immortal but...you know, just for the sake of it, they ate


----------



## Pepper Foxx (Mar 4, 2020)

Pepper can cook breakfast and bake. Anything else she needs to follow a cookbook and it doesn't turn out very well.


----------



## Zerzehn (Mar 4, 2020)

Well...


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Mar 4, 2020)

She does! Since she travels through her lands mostly on her own she learned to became about as crafty as one can become with a limited set of tools and spices. Her diet usually consist of meat from hunted game, mostly small game. Roots and berries, dried herbs that she picked up along the way, mushrooms and edible leafs. With it stews and soups are made, often various roasted things. When her coinpouch lets her she goes and buys herself some of the fancier vegetables like potatoes, sometimes cabbage and turnips. Top that all off with some alcohol that you got from your latest stay in an inn and you will always be able to enjoy a hearty, filling meal.


----------



## Thrashy (Mar 4, 2020)

I think if Thrashy would try to cook, that might end in a thermonuclear explosion ._.


----------



## Kosmo Kittypup (Mar 4, 2020)

since he's always on spaceship crews and doing utility work, he really never has time to cook for himself and hasn't really honed any skills. lots of eating what's provided, and eating at restaurants when docked. but in the rare moments he's back at his apartment he does try to cook sometimes, usually a decently acceptable steak that he's accidentally overcooked to medium instead of medium rare. but he does try to follow some recipes he finds sometimes! he makes a big mess whenever he has to deal with a lot of ingredients, though, so trying to make cookies always leaves a floury counter. and if he doesn't feel like cooking and is too tired to go out, he'll either pop an instant meal in the microwave or he'll snack on way too many energy bars.


----------



## Arix (Mar 4, 2020)

Feral version eats raw. Anthro version...isn't exactly a gourmet chef, but can whip together something quick on the road.


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 5, 2020)

Drinks : Awful at mixology. Usually just goes to a guild trader to buy double-bloody Mara's.

Food : knows simple recipes like taragon chicken, (just roasted chicken with multiple seasonings) baked potatoes, fried apples with cinnamon, and a few others.


----------



## Dexin (Mar 5, 2020)

Dexin kinda has to cook for himself. He has food allergies so he can't just eat out all willy nilly. Plus slowing down and taking time to cook can be kinda therapeutic to him when he's had a long day.


----------



## Herdingcats (Mar 23, 2020)

My fursona would enjoy baking both sweet and savoury goods.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Mar 23, 2020)

Oh boy, he can cook! He knows how to cook a petard but that's it. If he has a good day, he can boil water or leave piece of meat over fire until it goes brown but if given a recipe, ingridients and everything else? He would devastate the whole kitchen with a style and not prepare a single sandwich.


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 23, 2020)

Not the best, but yes. She likes meat - specifically chicken.


----------



## Cosmic-FS (Mar 23, 2020)

Oh, my sona loves to cook and keeps a book of all the recipes he's discovered over the years. There are mouse steaks, mouse kabobs, creamy mouse soup, deep fried mouse, mouse cordon bleu, pan seared mouse, and his all time favorite: mouse burgers!


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 23, 2020)

Cosmic-FS said:


> Oh, my sona loves to cook and keeps a book of all the recipes he's discovered over the years. There are mouse steaks, mouse kabobs, creamy mouse soup, deep fried mouse, mouse cordon bleu, pan seared mouse, and his all time favorite: mouse burgers!


You're scaring me...


----------



## Van the cheesen one (Mar 23, 2020)

My sona is a survivalist. It may not be fancy, but it'll keep you up and going <3


----------



## Jojer (Mar 23, 2020)

Jojer cooks for himself and his wife. His favorite thing to make lately is Boba Tea.


----------



## Jkitty (Mar 23, 2020)

As a werewolf, Dar'rassi prefers meat. Due to the beast blood, he can eat it raw without diseases...


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Mar 23, 2020)

Tallow likes to whip up blood-based cocktails for all the local peasantry to enjoy! The blood is locally sourced, from local peasants.

...Unfortunately, the local peasants are _not_ a fan. They're not even impressed by the style and presentation!


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Mar 23, 2020)

My cat fursona makes healthy, hearty homecooked meals like roasted chicken & vegetables, beef stew, turkey soup...


----------



## Ash Sukea (Mar 23, 2020)

My ‘sona is an extension of me. I cook, ergo they do.  
This is also my page:
Artwork Gallery for 750ml -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Kinare (Mar 23, 2020)

*MEAT.*


----------



## Tyll'a (Mar 24, 2020)

Oh yes, Tyll'a can cook.  As for what he likes to cook?  It depends on what he can catch!


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Mar 24, 2020)

One of the first things my 'sona did as a character was to open sort of a soup kitchen for the poor and homeless on the island where she'd come to live.  She ended up getting a job running a tavern there, and became well known as an excellent cook, but she still continued to make food for the poor and learned how to incorporate herbs and medicines into the food to help the sick.

She comes from the sea and now specializes in making rations for long journeys, over land or sea, which she sells to travelers.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Mar 25, 2020)

She also loves to make and decorate cookies and cakes.


----------



## pinecones (Apr 1, 2020)

This is a great idea honestly...I think I'm gonna put that down.


----------



## GoopyFur (Apr 2, 2020)

Swiss rolls or marbled pound cake~


----------



## hazmat_doormat (Apr 24, 2020)

Doormat is lazy as hell. She’ll telk you that she’s going to cook, and then she’ll mysteriously disappear and come back half an hour later with a microwaveable lasagna and a packet of crisps. Which will still give you food poisoning, somehow.


----------



## Vesper The Coyusky (May 4, 2020)

Kota would like to cook, not just for himself, but for others as well. Mostly makes sushi, but sometimes he's more open to other foods too, like Italian food, American food. He wouldn't be the boss of his own kitchen, but definitely like a runner up (Sous Chef).


----------



## Mambi (May 4, 2020)

Mambi has a bunch of people to cook at the den in his realm, but he loves to cook also for the sheer fun of it!


----------



## Bluefangcat (May 4, 2020)

My sona, Blue, is a snow leopard who loves to cook! It’s one of the things that inspires him to be sober when he finally gets that way, because when he’s all screwed up he can’t cook quite as well (taking from my own experience there lol), and he loves providing for people and the smiles that a good meal can bring to the face of folks he cares about. He enjoyes making candy, baking bread, cooking stir fry, making icecream, and much more! The idea of using boxed cake or cookie mix is blasphemous to him. Even when he’s three sheets to the wind, if he wants to cook or bake he’s doing it from scratch.


----------



## TinyRaptor (May 5, 2020)

What is 'cooking' that sounds horrible and time-consuming just be civilized and gulp down your meat raw


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (May 5, 2020)

I prefer to go eat out but I sometimes cook grilled cheese


----------



## Zehlua (May 6, 2020)




----------

